# Nuisance Smoke Alarm issue



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

That would be the next step, for sure. Did you change ALL the detectors out? One in the garage or in an inconspicuous place could be setting things off, even with new ones.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Some detectors have a light that illuminates on detector activation so you can tell which one initiated the alarm.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> Some detectors have a light that illuminates on detector activation so you can tell which one initiated the alarm.


Kidde alarms show which interconnected alarm is causing the nuisance alarm, so figuring that out should be the first diagnostic step.









What to do if you have a nuisance or false alarm | Kidde


How to temporarily silence your alarms, how to turn off fire alarm, how to reset fire alarm, how to reset smoke detector, how to turn off smoke alarm, how to turn off smoke detector,




www.kidde.com




.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

The geniuses in NY prohibited the sale in stores of residential battery backup detectors that are not the 10 year permanent lithium battery type. I have owned 3 of them and they all failed within a year, giving false alarms and/or errant random beeps. I contacted the manufacturer every time and they sent me replacements free of charge. When they started to fail, I bought 9 volt backup units from Amazon and no more problems.


----------

